# Countess Karnstein with Custom Chopper



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Solarwind's 1/12 Standing Karnstein with Revell "Crusader" Custom Chopper.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice!! Is there a Chopper in the pictures????


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Two sweet rides.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I bought two copies of The Thing from Solarwind, and I cannot recommend their customer service highly enough. When I placed my order, I got back a message confirming that I really wanted two of the same model. They shipped the kit quickly and packaged it safely. I was delighted with the sculpt (my first resin kit). 

This thread beautifully illustrates the quality of kits you get from Solarwind. Nicely sculpted. Nicely done by the builder.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Yes, I agree. Solarwind are some of the best resin kits on the market: quality and value both. And I love Mike Cusanelli's take on the female form!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have quite a few Solarwind kits and am pleased with them all - great castings at a great price!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Great work Paul,on the bike and the countess! Solarwind does make great kits, I've picked up a number at Wondefest over the years.


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Jaw chopping !


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I can say with certainty that the biker babes on the bikes that come through the area don't look that good. Nice job on the Countess and the bike. I have a Solar Winds Thing from Another Planet as well and it was an excellent kit.


----------

